# Name these Birds



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

All taken at BBSP this past Saturday. I really don't know two of them.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

And these last two.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

photo five: Canadian geese? We have them here sometimes.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Koru said:


> photo five: Canadian geese? We have them here sometimes.


I would have thought they'd be called Australian Geese in New Zealand. :rotfl: I'm pretty sure you're correct but they were flying so high, I couldn't positively ID them.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> I would have thought they'd be called Australian Geese in New Zealand. :rotfl: I'm pretty sure you're correct but they were flying so high, I couldn't positively ID them.


 Actually, you could be right. They are flying the wrong way, after all.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok I will give it a shot
1. reddish egret
2. not sure, I was leaning toward a gnatcatcher species but I dont think so. Need a different angle.
3. Marsh wren, possibly a sedge wren. Great capture! Wrens are notoriously secretive.
4. I _think_ a juvenile female goldeneye but whether common or Barrow's cannot be distinguished. 
5. Its really hard to tell. I didnt think Canada goose because of the very light body and not snow goose because of the completely dark underwing. There is some light color on either the head or bill though which makes me think maybe it is Canada goose. I was also thinking Brant but it doesnt quite fit.
6. Moorhens or Coots but moorhens are usually more solitary. The distinguishing characteristics are: Moorhen = orange bill with yellow at tip and dark eye, a little smaller than coots, coot = all white bill with red eye and a little more dumpy than moorhens and they dive.
7. tricolor heron
8. I'm thinking I see a red head. Turkey vultures then.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

The geese sure do look like speckled bellies to me. AKA white fronted geese.


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

4. Pied-billed grebe

5. Specklebellys


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Capt. Tim Bradbeer said:


> 4. Pied-billed grebe


Yeah I think you are right. I wanted it to be a grebe too but got lost in the ducks.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

deebo said:


> The geese sure do look like speckled bellies to me. AKA white fronted geese.


yep thats right


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

That last pic looks like the birds I saw at the corner of Hwy 6 and Grisby near I-10.

There was about 30 of them sitting on the ground there this on my way to work. It was spooky.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Ray, Ray, Ray...*

I'm disappointed. No Caracaras? I know you saw Tim's on the other board. Any idea where I can by some fresh dead nutria? I would have killed for that opportunity.

You certianly had a ton of variety. I just got there to late Saturday.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

1 Egret
2 Tweety
3 Brown Tweety
4 Grebe
5 White fronted Geese
6 Coots
7 ?
8 Beaky Buzzard


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL, well there ya go


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

1.Little Blue Heron
3. Carolina Wren
4. Lesser Grebe
6. Purple Ganniule
7. Tri Colored Heron
8. Buzzard


----------

